# Tampa, fl adba fun performance show



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Calling all Tampa bay area bull breed owners! C'mon out to the Mid Florida APBT Association Spring Fling performance show! Lure coursing, weight pull, hang time, and a vertical wall climb. Let your canine athlete come strut their stuff and enjoy an afternoon of great dogs, great people, and great food provided by Mike's Smokehouse. We are an ADBA sanctioned breed club that has been in existence for over 20 years. We welcome all dogs and their owners- rescues too, no "papers" required! So come check us out 11 AM, March 14th at Harney Park in Tampa.

Follow us on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/259980385875/


----------

